# 3 wheeler tires



## Fish fur (Oct 11, 2012)

I'm looking for 4 honda 200s 3 wheeler tires and wheels 22x12x8 or 10s as long as the bolt pattern is 4x130mm pm me or text 713 344 4166


----------

